# What breed of horse in "Three Musketeers"?



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

So, I haven't seen the movie yet, but my non-horsey husband claims I would love the horses in the new "Three Musketeers" movie. He said (and I quote) "they're white horses with big black spots with smaller white spots inside them, and they have those fluffy things down their legs." Cute, huh? Translation: "fluffy things" are feathers. 

So I found only 1 picture of a horse kind of like that from the movie, and I'm stumped. 

Pictures & Photos from The Three Musketeers - IMDb

Sorry, I can't get the pic to load, so you'll have to try the link.

I don't know draft-type horses much. The only thing I could think was Gypsy Vanner, but this horse seems to be more fine than the Vanners I've seen before. Help?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Knaubstrupper? Although if it is, the "feather" on the legs is an add-on.

American Knabstrupper Association - Home Page


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

First thought I had was possibly knabstrupper/friesian cross, actually. The black legs, feathering and TONS of mane/tail would account for the friesian, while the spots would account for the knabstrupper.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Noriker or cross?

Noriker horse breed information

















The Noriker - Norik - The Pinzgau Horse

Wouldn't you know, here's an old brindle!


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

ARGH .. I had this lengthy reply with background on the horse, and accidentally closed the reply window  ... 
Right.. here goes again:

The horse "Buttercup" is a Danish Knabstrupper Stallion. 15 years old and lives in Dusseldorf, Germany. His real name is "Pluto". His owner is 53 yo Siegfried Scherer and they are normally taking part in medieval jousting festivals. They are part of the medieval riding group "Compania Ferrata" and peform in and out of Germany.

The movie The Three Musketeers 2011 is a German Film production with French, English, and American actors + one German Actor who is one of my favourites: Till Schweiger *swoon*  (Orlando Bloom, btw, made a wonderful Villain  ) ... 
The movie came out in Germany before it came out in the USA, and there is a lot more information on the actors and horses in German, than there is in English.

Funny Fact: Originally, Pluto does not have that much mane and tail. He had his own hair dresser and make up artist, who gave him fake mane, tail, and feathers. 



















Source: Pluto das Pferd: Der Star der drei Musketiere - Panorama - Home - Westdeutsche Zeitung


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh cool  pretty horse, I wish big feathery horses came with spots like that 
do they?


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Additionally: Here is the website for Compania Ferrata with a couple of You Tube Vids on it: You see Pluto (Buttercup) for a couple of seconds in those as well 

Enjoy:
index


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

LittleZeasel said:


> Funny Fact: Originally, Pluto does not have that much mane and tail. He had his own hair dresser and make up artist, who gave him fake mane, tail, and feathers.


 Haha! I guess if the human actors have hair & makeup people, hair extensions, fake muscles, etc. we shouldn't be surprised that the non-human actors get "fluffed up" too!
That's really cool. I've never heard of this breed. Is it old?


----------



## riderofpern (Dec 12, 2013)

there are shire. Belgian,Percheron,suffolk punch, then are more smaller drafts but these are a few I can think of.


----------

